# Wow Brad!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Brad A. told me he caught a pig up at Lake of the Woods, but I now believe it.

Nicely done! (fish WAS released)


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Brad, NICE! Weigh it b/4 it went back down the hole?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice fish, congrats!!!!


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

WHAT A HOG!!! Nice to here you put him back. Let's hope a youngster catches her next. That would hook them on fishing for life. Great job!!! Magnum


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Did a little research before embarking on the LOW trip this year. The common theme on the i-net, seemed to be suspended fish. Well the research paid off. Caught this one 12 feet off the bottom, in 32 feet of water.

What surprised me about the fish, was its enormous girth. She had shoulders like a NFL linebacker. Kinda reminded me of Devils Lake walleyes, big around the middle. I caught it out of a 8" hole, which it barely fit in. So the circumference of an 8" hole is about 24", I estimate the girth of the fish was between 20-22".

Only had her out of the water for 3 minutes. Got a couple of pics and sent her home. Didn't have a scale, but thats how it goes.

A million thanks to Chuck B. for the hospitality!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There's the pic of the fish you where brag'in up at Hustads wedding. NICE FISH!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

good lord...that thing has to be pushing 12 lbs or better probably. It's tough to tell by pictures, but what would you guess?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Excellent Job! Great to hear that fish went back to fight again!! :beer:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishhook, I would guess about 11 lbs. But who knows?? I have caught a few 8 and 9 lbers before, but this one was quite a bit bigger.

In the fridgid waters of northern MN, a fish that big has to be perty old. She made it this long, no reason to end her life just yet. Still don't have a walleye on the wall, but I'm glad I let this one go.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Well done! :beer:


----------

